# Job for Husband who has English as a 2nd Language?



## sarah123 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi there,

We would like to relocate from UK to Egypt. I have a BA and MA in English from Cambridge Uni so I can probably get work as an English teacher if I do a short teaching course. My husband is a Warehouse Manager with many years experience. He cannot speak Arabic and although his English is excellent it isn't perfect. His first language is Albanian. So he won't be able to teach English. Can he get a job as a Warehouse Manager despite not knowing Arabic? If not, what job could he do? 

I have a small baby and don't want to become the main earner as I would prefer to have some time at home with the baby. Can any one tell me if my husband has any chance of becoming employed in Egypt and if so, in what capacity? Could he become a Warehouse Manager with a multi-national (English speaking?) company? 

Please help. Thanks, Sarah.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

If you don't have a job before arriving here you'd have about zero chance of finding one these days!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

sarah123 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We would like to relocate from UK to Egypt. I have a BA and MA in English from Cambridge Uni so I can probably get work as an English teacher if I do a short teaching course. My husband is a Warehouse Manager with many years experience. He cannot speak Arabic and although his English is excellent it isn't perfect. His first language is Albanian. So he won't be able to teach English. Can he get a job as a Warehouse Manager despite not knowing Arabic? If not, what job could he do?
> 
> ...




Hello and welcome

Locate to where in Egypt, it is a huge country and the red sea areas are so different from Cairo/Alex.

If you/hubby arrive in Egypt without a job and on the slim chance you find one then you will not be on an expat package you will be local hire and the money is **** ... 

I have no idea about warehouses here but to be honest I cannot see why there would be English speaking companies running them.. I would guess as an English teacher you would end up as the main breadwinner. 

What other job can he do, quite simply there is no work, the youth take to the streets every week demanding jobs.

I don't know why but I get the impression you have not been to Egypt and if you are not coming here with an expat package and a company to back you then my advice to you is to find somewhere else, have a look through the forum and see what difficulties those of us who live here experience day in day out.. not for the feint hearted and more so for someone brining a baby.. 

Maiden


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Hi
I work for a company who have large distribution centres and warehouses - and Arabic - very good Arabic is a must - also they pay Egyptian wages - which wouldn't suit you at all.

I can only also say what the people above have told you - don't come anywhere near Egypt without a job first - if you are a single person on your own who doesn't have to look after a family - just wants a bit of fun for 12 months then OK.
But you aren't you have a baby.

I think to come now - you are putting yourself in a situation which would be difficult to get out of. From a monetary point of view.

There are millions out of work here - and the issue of getting visas for work is getting more difficult.
Unless you have specialist skills then they will - and rightly so - employ an EGyptian, pay EGyptian wages - with no need of all the hassle a foriegner brings.

Health care isn't free - and that is always a worry - especially when you have a baby.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Biffy said:


> There are millions out of work here - and the issue of getting visas for work is getting more difficult.
> Unless you have specialist skills then they will - and rightly so - employ an EGyptian, pay EGyptian wages - with no need of all the hassle a foriegner brings.


I have a colleague from Eastern Europe, who experienced horrible hassles obtaining a work visa despite an Ivy-league US education and a very impressive CV. The Egyptian authorities simply didn't see why someone from there should have it, and they insisted an Egyptian could do the work. The company finally got it, but it took extra lawyers and legal maneuvering to get it done. 

I'm afraid that a warehouse manager from Albania would fare far worse...

Also, many people envision that they can simply come here and teach English without any formal training, which is simply naïve at best. The fact is that it is very tough if to earn a decent salary teaching English without any formally accredited certification, not just in Egypt, but anywhere you go in the world. I know some people, mainly very young (and they usually share cheap living arrangements), who teach in private elementary schools and so on, but the ones who have better contracts in private secondary schools and above all have either some level of TEFL certification if not a graduate diploma. 

The British Council weibsite describes all of this, so my suggestion is that you secure something along those lines before searching for jobs. They do offer CELTA level certification here in Cairo, but don't fool yourself into thinking that this will automatically open the doors to job security, for this is only the very preliminary level of certification. You will not be qualified for the "good" jobs that generally require more extensive experience and academic credentials. 

My only suggestion us that AUC can be a terrific place to get a higher level of education (and may also be an option for your husband as well). The English Language Institute there does offer an advanced MA in TEFL, which is excellent, but it is not cheap. Still, if you are able to obtain something like that either prior to coming or while you are living here, you would be far better prepared for the mediocre job market here, and could honestly go on from there to anywhere in else in the world. If you have the credentials, it is easier to get an Egyptian work visa, and as your spouse, I believe that your husband could more easily obtain an associated residency visa.

Also for the record, I offer a detailed description of what all it took for me to obtain my work visa here.


----------

